# No display after installing new Corsair VS550 PSU



## domin8r (Nov 4, 2013)

I changed my current PSU (Cooler Master RS600) to a new Corsair VS550 but when I switch on the machine, the HDD, the fans and the processors turn on, but there's no display. The display works fine on the older, CM PSU.

The config:

Processor: Intel Core i5 2400
Motherboard: Gigabyte H61M-D2-B3
RAM: 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
HDD: 500GB Seagate Barracuda

The CM PSU had a P2 connector that went into the ATX_12V socket in the motherboard. The Corsair one had two 4-pin connectors attached together, so I took one and inserted it into the ATX_12V socket.

Could the PSU be faulty or am I missing something?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

try second 4 pin connector from corsair psu


----------



## domin8r (Nov 4, 2013)

Tried both pins but still no display...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2013)

had same problem with VS450. the PSU was supplying much less power than rated as the LED power button was literally blinking. bought from flipkart so got instant replacement. check if the fan speed has come down or any LED (if you have any) is glowing properly.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 4, 2013)

I think the PSU's faulty. I tried connecting my DVD drive with it and it didn't boot at the first try. It takes atleast 2-3 presses from the power button to get it started, so I think that the PSU isn't delivering the proper power. I got mine from flipkart too, about 3 days back so I'll start the return process.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

domin8r said:


> I think the PSU's faulty. I tried connecting my DVD drive with it and it didn't boot at the first try. It takes atleast 2-3 presses from the power button to get it started, so I think that the PSU isn't delivering the proper power. I got mine from flipkart too, about 3 days back so I'll start the return process.



vs550 is not a better model considering the availability of better models at similar price.


----------

